# failed attempt



## cbspools (Oct 21, 2007)

well first year trying pneumatics, i even went to local college to take a night course in pneumatics 101. had alot going nicely, lots of new toys  but this morning the solenoide valve i bought off ebay died.
So can i run a skeleton propup, just the torso part, like sitting up, without a valve??
just direct compressor to screendoor closer?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You will need some way to control the flow of air to take the place of the solonoid. A cheap manual way is a ball stop valve...the kind that fit in the air line to open or close the line. This will of course require somebody to stand at the valve and open and close it all night, but at least it is something you can do to salvage your prop for Halloween. Good luck!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I've used a tire gauge air pump ,like the one you use to fill your tires with air. Had a valve go out & put this inline as a quick fix on the spot.Easier to use as a momentary trigger than twisting a ball valve.Can find them at any hardware store.


----------



## cbspools (Oct 21, 2007)

okay thx to both.
will try each way and see how it works for me.

haunt at work is now done, so home to the yard and get this going!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dark Lord said:


> I've used a tire gauge air pump ,like the one you use to fill your tires with air. Had a valve go out & put this inline as a quick fix on the spot.Easier to use as a momentary trigger than twisting a ball valve.Can find them at any hardware store.


much better idea than mine DL! You could also put an air nozzle in-line to get the same effect!

pssst! pssst! scream!


----------

